# VDE 0100-500 / -600 vs. EN 60204-1



## daniel80 (13 April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich möchte unsere Normendatenbank ggf. ergänzen (Wir = Anlagenbauer --> Durchführen von Elektro-Installationen im Niederspannungs-Bereich).

Vorhandene Norm: Aktuelle Ausgabe der EN 60204-1

Frage: Inwieweit ist es sinnvoll, sich die o.g. VDE-Normen zu beschaffen? Zumal in der EN 60204-1 die Installation und Prüfung von Niederspannungs-Anlagen imo ausreichend dokumentiert ist.


----------



## testor (13 April 2021)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte unsere Normendatenbank ggf. ergänzen (Wir = Anlagenbauer --> Durchführen von Elektro-Installationen im Niederspannungs-Bereich).
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung nach ist die EN 60204-1 gleich zur VDE 0113-1 allerdings gibt es Unterschiede zur IEC 60204-1.
(https://www.vde-verlag.de/normen/0100523/din-en-60204-1-vde-0113-1-2019-06.html)

Von daher für mich die Frage, wo bestehen die Unterschiede zwischen EN 60204-1 / IEC 60204-1?


----------



## aPlauner (14 April 2021)

Hallo,
ich zitiere mal aus der Quelle, die der Nutzer testor angegeben hat: Dieser Teil von IEC 60204 gilt für elektrische, elektronische und  programmierbare elektronische Ausrüstungen und Systeme für Maschinen,  die während des Arbeitens nicht von Hand getragen werden, einschließlich  einer Gruppe von Maschinen, die abgestimmt zusammenarbeiten.
Damit ist klar, worauf sich die XXX60204-1 bezieht. 
Die Durchführung von Elektroinstallationen im Niederspannungsbereich besagt ja erstmal nicht perse, dass es sich dabei um Arbeiten an Maschinen handeln muss.
Der Hauptunterschied zwischen DIN VDE und EN/IEC sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, der in der Branche unterwegs ist.
Ansonsten kann man es hier nachlesen: https://www.wlw.de/de/inside-business/praxiswissen/einkaeufer-ratgeber/din-vs-iso

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Josupei (14 April 2021)

Moin

Plant ihr selber Arbeiten, arbeitet ihr nach Vorgabe? Installiert ihr nur Maschinen? Welche Art von Maschinen? Prüft ihr eure Kabelanlagen selbsttätig?

Grüßle


----------



## daniel80 (14 April 2021)

Josupei schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> [1] Plant ihr selber Arbeiten, [2] arbeitet ihr nach Vorgabe? [3] Installiert ihr nur Maschinen? [4] Welche Art von Maschinen? [5] Prüft ihr eure Kabelanlagen selbsttätig?
> 
> Grüßle



1 ja
2 möglich
3 Nein - wir sind Hersteller
4 Anlagen
5 ja

Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## Josupei (14 April 2021)

Naja, die grundsätzlich anzuwendenden Normen sind maßgeblich von dem Gebiet abhängig auf dem Ihr euch bewegt. Also wenn Ihr Anlagen in Eigenplanung verkabel wäre aus meiner Sicht grundsätzlich erstmal die VDE 0100-410 / 430/ 520 ganz interessant ggf. auch die VDE 0298-4. 

Zum bau von Schaltanlagen ziehe ich die EN61439-1/-2 zur EN60204-1 hinzu. Da wir auch Steuerschränke mit 300A Anschluss haben (in der Schaltgerätenorm gibt gute Methodiken mit Bezug auf Kurzschlussfestigkeit).

Überspannungsschutz ja nein? -->0100-443 und 0100-534

Betriebsstätten besonderer Art?
Arbeitsstätten?
Anlagen die Energie erzeugen?
Anlagen die Kabelgebunden oder Funkgebunden gesteuert werden?
Sicherheitsgerichtete Funktion/ Safety Anwendungen?
....

Dann Normen zur Erst- und ggf. Wiederholungsprüfung.

Wenn ihr Maschinen herstellt, sollte ihr auf jeden Fall mehr besitzen als die EN60204-1, das hängt natürlich von der Maschine und deren Funktionen ab.

Grüßle


----------



## daniel80 (15 April 2021)

Moin, 

sicher alles berechtigte Anmerkungen, aber der Reihe nach: 

Inwieweit wird die EN 60204-1 durch die VDE 0100-500 bzw. -600 ergänzt und macht es Sinn, sich diese Normen zu beschaffen?


----------



## Josupei (16 April 2021)

Eine VDE 0100-500 kannst du nicht beschaffen, weil es die nicht gibt. Alle zur EN 60204-1 ergänzenden Normen "erwähnte Normen" findest du in der Norm selber i.d.R. in Kapitel 2 normative Verweise.


----------



## Tobi P. (28 April 2021)

Moin Daniel,

kennst du die Handwerkerauswahl der VDE? Die ist - inkl. des Abovertrags - eigentlich Bestandteil der Pflichtausstattung für Betriebe die im Installateurverzeichnis der Netzbetreiber eingetragen sind und somit Arbeiten im Niederspannungsnetz ausführen dürfen. Und enthält so ziemlich alles was man braucht. Sollte doch mal eine spezielle Norm benötigt werden kann die ja dazugekauft werden.


Gruß Tobi


----------

